# Crypto Mining woes..



## trog100 (Aug 3, 2018)

nanopool eth wont work any more on two machines.. it keeps saying connection lost.. been this way for nearly two weeks.. ????

nicehash runs on my two card desktop machine but on my eight card mining machine is now giving me out of memory messages.. ????

the returns are so low its probably costing me more in power than the payouts i am getting  maybe its time to admit defeat and switch off.. he he

i have been mining pretty much trouble free for nearly a year now.. i just wonder how others are fairing.. 

trog


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2018)

No Problems here 
Sorry to hear your Suffering.... and here come the ...............................


----------



## Deathmourne (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi @trog100, are you aware of the following:

ETH miners: Old Claymore miner versions do not support mining after DAG epoch 200 which just passed with #Ethereum block 6000000 (error: Setting epoch failed). In order to resolve this issue please upgrade to the latest Claymore miner version.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yup, move up to 11.  Your hash rate will improve too.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 3, 2018)

Deathmourne said:


> Hi @trog100, are you aware of the following:
> 
> ETH miners: Old Claymore miner versions do not support mining after DAG epoch 200 which just passed with #Ethereum block 6000000 (error: Setting epoch failed). In order to resolve this issue please upgrade to the latest Claymore miner version.



i wasnt aware of that thanks for the info.. i have been on holiday for couple of weeks.. i solved the nicehash out of memory problem by upping my pagefile size from 20 gig to 30 gig.. 20 has been enough for a long while but it seems it isnt enough now.. 

currently running nicehash i am looking at just less than 1 dollar per day per 1070 card.. i am reluctant to switch off but its looking like that might be the sensible option.. he he

trog


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 3, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i am reluctant to switch off but its looking like that might be the sensible option.. he he



It is.  But I've never been known to be sensible, so I'm still mining.


----------



## mad1394 (Aug 4, 2018)

Still waiting to buy a 1070 off you trog...at a hefty discount ofc


----------



## hat (Aug 4, 2018)

Payout is pretty low here too. Sometimes Nicehash even seems to lose connection to the master server or whatever, so I bounce around servers when that happens. Who knows what the future holds though... so I keep going in case there's a sudden upswing in profitability and/or so whatever I do earn can be worth more than it is now when BTC hopefully increases again. Still, at around 60 bucks a month if everything stays the way it is, after a year that's still $720... not a whole lot, but it's something. Maybe I can pay off my loan a little faster.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 4, 2018)

hat said:


> Payout is pretty low here too. Sometimes Nicehash even seems to lose connection to the master server or whatever, so I bounce around servers when that happens. Who knows what the future holds though... so I keep going in case there's a sudden upswing in profitability and/or so whatever I do earn can be worth more than it is now when BTC hopefully increases again. Still, at around 60 bucks a month if everything stays the way it is, after a year that's still $720... not a whole lot, but it's something. Maybe I can pay off my loan a little faster.



if you hold its the future price that matters.. if the crypto price goes up so does that less than dollar a day per 1070 figure..

i hold and will keep plodding on "hoping" the future price will go up.. even if i stop mining i have enough of a stash to matter.. heres to "hoping".. he he

my two card desktop machine is currently showing 1.74 dollars per day running nicehash.. the dollar pound price is very low so in pounds things are not quite as bad as the dollar price makes it seem.. one dollar now equals .77 pounds..

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 4, 2018)

trog100 said:


> if you hold its the future price that matters.. if the crypto price goes up so does that less than dollar a day per 1070 figure..
> 
> i hold and will keep plodding on "hoping" the future price will go up.. even if i stop mining i have enough of a stash to matter.. heres to "hoping".. he he
> 
> ...



Dont you also pay for electricity? I dont think the payout is really what you say it is...


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 4, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Dont you also pay for electricity? I dont think the payout is really what you say it is...



No, the "net result" after electric cost isn't of course.  But he's spot on for raw earnings...


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 4, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> No, the "net result" after electric cost isn't of course.  But he's spot on for raw earnings...



Yeah, so in my tiny mind, adding in cost of power but also the devaluation of all those components.... it seems like every day you're running heavily into red numbers, instead of 'paying out' anything at all. And I reckon its more likely the whole thing comes crashing down completely rather than surge back up. And if it surges it will probably be a new coin, a new attempt, a new fork, anything to devaluate the competition to increase the value and attractiveness of whatever comes next.

But you already said you're probably not doing something profitable anymore anyway. I'm just amazed I guess.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 4, 2018)

I always told you it wasn't about the money in my case.  People are now shocked I was telling the truth?


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 4, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I always told you it wasn't about the money in my case.  People are now shocked I was telling the truth?



No, nothing you can do will shock me anymore  From punching hardware to complete 180's in thought and conviction... I can only have a lot of respect for that.


----------



## Bern (Sep 13, 2018)

Isn't the reward getting lowered too? 
Something like end of 2018/2019 I think to remember.


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 26, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah, so in my tiny mind, adding in cost of power but also the devaluation of all those components.... it seems like every day you're running heavily into red numbers, instead of 'paying out' anything at all. And I reckon its more likely the whole thing comes crashing down completely rather than surge back up. And if it surges it will probably be a new coin, a new attempt, a new fork, anything to devaluate the competition to increase the value and attractiveness of whatever comes next.
> 
> But you already said you're probably not doing something profitable anymore anyway. I'm just amazed I guess.



 They just make new coins to prop up the already failing ones, its like the piramid scheme's


----------



## damian246 (Dec 6, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> They just make new coins to prop up the already failing ones, its like the piramid scheme's


I take it you are not in favor of crypto currency ??


----------

